# Restaurant supply?



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Anyone ever ordered in bulk from a restaurant supply place? I was looking at one place the other day and the prices are really good, what is high is the shipping because it comes via an 18 wheeler but if you bought over $1000 worth it more than weighted that out....

Anyway just seeing if anyone has done this and then put up the food themselves.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've used Gordon Food Service , they gave me 10% off with D.B.A.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Our local warehouse foods has a warehouse store. You can walk in the door and buy whatever you want. I would suggest talking to a local restaurant, if you know someone that works there. Maybe they will add a little extra to their next order for you.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Generally speaking, most larger cities have small wholesale operations, you just have to dig them out.

The prices of products are as much as 80% cheaper.

A pound bag of Fleishman's dried yeast was only $3.00, compare that to a market price for a small packet.

Bags of bread flour @50 pounds ran about $11.00.

The ones I go to sell large packages of everything they sell, like US harvested honey 60 pound pail for $50.00. 

They even have poly sealed spaghetti in 50 pound packages.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

never found the $$$ pricing that competitive .... most require a biz account to buy - not worth the hassle .... the restaurants aren't money saving operations - they just want on time delivery & convenience .... watch the sales at the regular retail chains and stock up .....


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, that's what I had found was steeply reduced pricing. I don't have any local warehouse supply BC we're pretty rural....I'd rather click and shop at work and have an 18 wheeler drive up than I had drive around and physically shop. Not trying to sound lazy, just rather use my physical time doing something else.


----------

